# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال از دوستانی که با دیپلم هنرستان و مدرک کاردانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کردند.

## Alpha_Beta

سلام دوستان من دیپلم هنرستان فنی و حرفه ای گرفتم سال 87 و مدرک کاردانی و کارشناسی هم دارم

اینقدر ابهام در زمینه سوابق تحصیلی فارغ التحصیلان هنرستان وجود داره.با اینکه سایت سنجش دو روز قبل اعلام کرده که باید همه داوطلبان حتی هنرستانی ها سوابق تحصیلی کاملی در دروس عمومی و تخصصی داشته باشن.ولی دو تا سایت خبرگزاری ایرنا و سایت قلمچی باز دو تا خبر مبهم گذاشتن دیروز  :Yahoo (101): 

سایت ایرنا دیروز به نقل از مدیرکل دفتر آموزش دوره دوم متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش نوشته 

*سوابق تحصیلی برای هنرستانی ها*
    وی اظهارداشت: سابقه تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان هنرستانی که امسال در  کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کرده اند طبق اطلاعیه جدیدی که در سایت سازمان سنجش  قرار گرفته است باید سابقه تحصیلی برای آنها تولید شود در روزهای آینده  شیوه نامه نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان هنرستانی بعد از مصوب  شدن در وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام خواهد شد. 
    وی ادامه داد: ۲ دسته دانش آموز داریم دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری  مشغول تحصیل در پایه دوازدهم هستند و دانش آموزانی که دانش آموخته سنوات  قبل می باشند در این شیوه نامه اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد.
لینک کامل خبر 
https://www.irna.ir/news/84937353/%D...B2%D8%A7%D8%B1

و سایت قلمچی هم به نقل از رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش نوشته


زارعی افزود: «داوطلب در حال حاضر می‌تواند یک بار برای هر درس درخواست  آزمون دهد و همچنین کسانی که به‌صورت کلی دارای سوابق تحصیلی نیستند  (فارغ‌التحصیلان دیپلمه قبل از سال ۱۳۸۴) نیز می‌توانند با این روش اقدام  به ایجاد سابقه تحصیل کنند. 
دانش‌آموزان *هنرستان* هم می‌توانند برای دروس *عمومی* همراه با دیگر دانش‌آموزان، در قالب ترمیم نمرات ایجاد سابقه کنند.»
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/300241

تو یکی از تاپیک ها هم خوندم یکی از دوستان از سنجش سوال پرسیده که سنجش هم پاسخ داده که فقط دروس عمومی نیاز به سابقه تحصیلی دارن هنرستانی ها.

کسی خبر جدیدی داره از وضعیت ما تو کنکور؟ مغزمون ترکید سر این کنکور 1402 :Yahoo (99):  همه کنکوری ها رو تو استرس شدید گذاشتن

----------

